# Cómo funcionan los capacitores electrolíticos?



## danielda2008 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saludos a todos. Estudio electrónica, y hago esta pregunta porque estoy algo confundido. Es que no comprendo... Ahora ya no se qué pensar, ya ni se qué fue lo que me enseñaron y qué no...

Se que cuando un capacitor electrolítico se polariza directamente, se va cargando y el voltaje en sus bornes varía de 0 hasta alcanzar el voltaje de la fuente que lo cargó, y la corriente deja de atravesarlo en este punto.

Pero, cuando está polarizado a la inversa, cuál es el voltaje en sus terminales? Y la corriente lo atraviesa?

yo pensaba que polarizado a la inversa, si estaba cargado se descargaba, y que funcionaba como un diodo, de forma que no dejaba pasar corriente, ni se cargaba de nuevo. Pero sucede que he probado circuitos sencillos con capacitores en el Livewire y en el Isis Proteus, pero según esos simuladores no es así como funcionan los capacitores electrolíticos.

Según los simuladores estos son los resultados:

Isis Proteus (Capacitor electrolítico)





Isis proteus (Capacitor cerámico)





Livewire (Capacitor electrolítico)




Livewire (Capacitor cerámico)





Esto me genera muchas muchísimas dudas, porque según estos simuladores la polaridad del capacitor electrolítico sólo lo está adornando.

Si es así, quiere decir que la única diferencia entre los capacitores electrolíticos y los capacitores cerámicos es que unos tienen más capacidad que otros, y ya está?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 26, 2011)

No se si me equivoque, pero por lo menos el proteus no simula bien los capacitores, es mejor que hagas ese tipo de pruebas en la realidad.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2011)

vamos por parte, porque te estas confundiendo solo me parece

Cuando hablas de polarización de un capacitor alli creo que hay un error de concepto.

Cuando se lo coloca como filtro este queda en paralelo con la fuente y trabaja en continua, recibe carga y entrega carga en el caso de estar a la salida de un puente rectificador, en otros puntos estando en parlelo con la fuente lo que hace es evitar cambios bruscos en la tensión, mientras esta es estable, no hay variación de carga y descarga.......

Esas pruebas que estas haciendo no tieen nada que ver con lo que vos planteas, ya que alli lo cargas y lo descargas a traves de una R y eso no muestra ni se corresponde en nada de lo que estas plantenado, por la simple razón que tenes una R en paralelo con el capacitor de alli la forma de onda que te da, pero un capacitor no se comporta como vos has pensado, no se invierte la polaridad, ya que un elelctrolitico si se invierte este se daña, de alli que viene polarizado

Una cosa es el paso de señal alterna a traves de el 

Se lo utiliza para unir etapas y no alterar la polarización de las mismas pero siempre habara que tener presente que tension hay de un lado y del otro para colocarlo de forma adecuada


En una etapa de audio simple en un pre, polarizo el transistor en Clase A para una escursión simetrica, si lo alimento con 12V mi tensión de excursion seran los 12-el voltaje en el emisor, pero a fines prácticos digamos que tengo unos 10Vpp entonces sin señal tendre 7V en continua supongamos que del otro lado va un potenciometro de volumen de 10k, entonces el lado + ira hacia el trnasitor y el + hacia el pote, un vez energizado el sistema el capacitor se cargara hasta los 7V via la R de 10k, cuando la ecursión lo lleve a 12v del otro lado tendre una variacion con la forma de onda que la proporcionos ya que el capactor se ira hacia el +B pero con la forma de señal, entonces esa variación de corriene se vera reflejada en el borne de la R, con un sentido de circulación, cuando vuelva al "0" de la alterna volvera a los 7V pero lo hara al regimen de la seña, por lo tanto se descargara con la misma forma de onda, si la señal continua se continuara descargado conforme la señal y el flujo de corriente seguira ese regimen y se reflejara como una tensión sobrle la r de 10K.

En definitiva, desde el puntode vista de continua siempre hubo tensión positva en el borne + que vario entre 2 a12V y viceversa, y del otro lado siempre estuvo referenciado a masa a traves de la R de 10K

la vriacion de carga y descaga produce una variación de corriente que atraviesa la R manifestandose como un voltaje AC, de esa forma se transfiere la señal de una etapa a otra, manteniedo sus niveles de continua como corresponde
Espero que lo hayas entendido


----------



## danielda2008 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gracias a ambos por responder. Pandacba, no me quedó del todo clara la explicación... Todavía no soy un altamente conocedor en electrónica... De igual forma, ya se qué ocurría. Lo que ocurre es que al parecer hay que activar cierta opción en el livewire para que simule las explosiones, para que los capacitores electrolíticos funcionen de la manera indicada. En el Proteus todavía no he encontrado esa opción....

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

OK, más tarde veo si te anexo algún gráfico para que sea más clara la explicación


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2011)

danielda2008 dijo:


> Gracias a ambos por responder. Pandacba, no me quedó del todo clara la explicación... Todavía no soy un altamente conocedor en electrónica... De igual forma, ya se qué ocurría. Lo que ocurre es que al parecer hay que activar cierta opción en el livewire para que simule las explosiones, para que los capacitores electrolíticos funcionen de la manera indicada. En el Proteus todavía no he encontrado esa opción....
> 
> Saludos !



Si conoces los concepto y la teoria,que seria lo mismo, no necesitas un simulador de explosiones...!!!

No serà que te da fiaca leer ?

Como dato ...La corriente no tiene que atravezar el capacitor, en cuyo caso estaria -pinchado-
ò sea roto ( se le llaman *perdidas*),porque.... No deben saltar electrones de un lado al otro.!!!!   estos se QUEDAN como pegados a cada lado de los electrodos del capacitor y se -retiran en reverza ,hacia el mismo terminal por el que entraron , cuando la DDP del circuito en cuestiòn...asi lo impone.Espero te ayude.
Te pondrè un ejemplo cotidiano....Toma un  plato bien seco de tu casa.Mojalo un poco con agua  y luego vuelcalo y sacudelo un poco.
En estos terminos vuelcalo de lado y veras que aun asi,quedan gotas pegadas al plato....
Piensa ahora porque se quedan pegadas las gotas si Newton dijo que deben caer ?


----------

